# REAL Outdoor Hockey



## Kenny32 (Feb 20, 2011)

I had the extreme privilege to shoot the Whale Bowl yesterday...It was a good experience, but with it being 20 degrees and 40 mph winds, it was not really that fun. It took about 4 hours for my feet to thaw.

First was Army vs American Int'l:
1.





2.




3.





Up next was Whalers vs. Bruins alumni
4. Brian Leetch - One of the best NHL defenseman of all-time




5. Bruins great Rick Middleton skating against Dave Babych




6. Ray Neufield and Wayne Babych celebrate a goal





CT Whale vs. P-Bruins
7. Bruins Captain Trent Whitfield




8. Dupont gets denied




9. Can you spot the puck?




10. First goal celebration




11. Fight!




12. Winning shootout goal





I hope you guys enjoy these...feel free to check out the entire set and C&C is always welcome.
Whale Bowl 2011 - a set on Flickr


----------



## PhotoPoser (Feb 21, 2011)

Well done!  Thanks for sharing.  This reminds me of my high school hockey team -- one of our road games each year was in an outdoor rink.  Definitely not somewhere we looked forward to playing at night.


----------



## CNCO (Feb 22, 2011)

Kenny nice shots. Are you still using the d300s? What lens? I want a d700 for hockey. As you know I shoot at Danbury, I need a camera that is crisp at 4000 ISO or better.


----------



## Kenny32 (Feb 22, 2011)

This is the regular D300 with an 80-200mm F/2.8 lens...I might get a D700 soon too...but I use my D300 at Danbury at ISO 2500 and 1/500th and the pics look fine...For these shots I used ISO 1600 and 1/800th...Very good lighting at Rentschler.


----------



## CNCO (Feb 22, 2011)

My d80 sucks, not trying to blame equipment but I need more performance.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 13, 2011)

Some nice shots, good stuff around the net. Sure is nice shooting hockey outside.


----------

